# THE NAME GAME



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Some of us have enjoyed playing this game a lot recently, you will soon get the hang of it. We are currently doing members or their cats. We have an undisputed queen at it in @oliviarussian. It's a free for all let's go who are they ?

1/















2/






. +








3/














4/


























5/


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I just lost The Game.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

1) Treacles Mum
4) Shoshannah

Guesses: 2) Boxers Anthropomorphic 3) Fishing Pad 5) Lumberjack ?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

gatsby said:


> 1) Treacles Mum
> 4) Shoshannah
> 
> Guesses: 2) Boxers Anthropomorphic 3) Fishing Pad 5) Lumberjack ?


I'm sorry but I just can't stop laughing at 'Fishing Pad' for some reason.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I got Treaclesmum and Sosh still trying to work out the others. xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

1 & 4 are right well done


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Is 5 Britt? The fish and kindle have me stumped!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

2) short and furry?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Is 5 Britt? The fish and kindle have me stumped!


No 5s not Britt


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

gatsby said:


> 2) short and furry?


Yay!


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

5. Forester?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yay, was so close though with Boxers Anthropomorphic! I like this game! No idea about the other two.
oooh 3) huckybuck?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

The Cat Hotel said:


> 5. Forester?


Quite right


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

gatsby said:


> Yay, was so close though with Boxers Anthropomorphic! I like this game! No idea about the other two.
> oooh 3) huckybuck?


Hook ebook lol yay!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Can someone explain, I have no idea what you are all doing.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I haven't studied the others closely but I was excited to see Meeeee!


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

l


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lymorelyn? some of the pics are a tad small hun! XXX


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Lymorelyn? some of the pics are a tad small hun! XXX


Sorry about that, I did them as thumbnails hoping that clicking would expand but obviously not 
I didn't want massive pictures, but I guess peeps being able to see them is the point after all






for lie moor l inn


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Haha I only got HB from those


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just catching up, brilliant! Will need to think of a few more!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

OK - this is a pair of PF cats . Don't know how to control size of pics sorry and I think the thumbnails are a tad wee!



















And


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

God's! I suck at cats names


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Oscar and... Rosie?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

The Cat Hotel said:


> Oscar and... Rosie?


Oooh, close but no cigar!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Can I have a clue please ? I'm a complete numpty

Bangs head on table just got Ozcar ( Oscar) why is that not right? Lol


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Whats a PF cat? lol
(EDIT)
Ohh wait, durp.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Can I have a clue please ? I'm a complete numpty
> 
> Bangs head on table just got Ozcar ( Oscar) why is that not right? Lol


Oscar is right, it was the second name that TCH got wrong 

I


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Oscar and Bowie, 
Oscar and Bowsie
Oscar and. ..Bowldmanlookinatsomethin


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

He looks like Noah to me


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Please can someone explain the game!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

The Cat Hotel said:


> Oscar and Bowie,
> Oscar and Bowsie
> Oscar and. ..Bowldmanlookinatsomethin


Hooray. Oscar and Beausie @Azriel391 's gorgeous gentlemen


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> Please can someone explain the game!


It's like Catchphrase- say what you see. You have to guess who the member or cat is based on what you see in the pictures


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Have a go!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Cat
> View attachment 229432


Check you out @idris stepping up the game! 

That's a head-scratcher. Either that or it's completely obvious and I can't see what's in front of me!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Unless it's Mischief, as that's what they're getting up to!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Unless it's Mischief, as that's what they're getting up to!!!


Yay! As a prize you get


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Yay! As a prize you get
> View attachment 229436


Yay me!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

He he he.

Sisters are doing it for themselves....:Kiss




























And


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Will o bee ? Is it the gorgeous holly?

Edit: I've been watching too much celebrity juice obviously lol completely ignore my last guess .


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Miss Willowbee and Evie Diva


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Jellypi3 said:


> Miss Willowbee and Evie Diva


Oh well done  you clearly have a brain unlike me :Hurting that's me lobotomised


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Ha ha! I am so cunning, nobody will ever get this.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Charity?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well done JP!!!


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Charity?


Darn


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

You are all far too good at this game!!! I haven't got any so far


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> You are all far too good at this game!!! I haven't got any so far


 Don't worry, nor have I


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

OK guys have a go at this one, two gorgeous boys on the forum with this name!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Haven't got a clue , but am finding this game good fun.


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Balance key, am I on the right track?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

My brain hurts  far too hard for me today!!


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Blakey?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

The Cat Hotel said:


> Balance key, am I on the right track?


You're on the right track with the key bit!

The first picture, you have to know what it usually is used to represent


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Justice?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Bailey?


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

I figured the key would represent Kie, like Frankie.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Justice?


Close!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

The Cat Hotel said:


> I figured the key would represent Kie, like Frankie.


Lose the "e"!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

The Cat Hotel said:


> I figured the key would represent Kie, like Frankie.


I've eaten a whole bag of chocolate buttons trying to figure it out! Doh!:Vomit


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@JaimeandBree bet your loving watching us all squirm. I'm not going to beg for another clue coz it just makes me look thick

Edit which e lol


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Franki? or just Frank? idk lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lucky?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> @JaimeandBree bet your loving watching us all squirm. I'm not going to beg for a mother clue coz it just makes me look thick


Hahaha! Am I really so cruel!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Lucky?


Very close sound wise! Think of a beautiful black boy with a regal housemate!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Suki?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Loki? !!!!!!!


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Franky


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Soozi

Yes!!!!

Perhaps I was a bit off with that one. The scales were supposed to represent "law" - Law Key!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> @Soozi
> 
> Yes!!!!
> 
> Perhaps I was a bit off with that one. The scales were supposed to represent "law" - Law Key!


That's how I got it! Yay! Xxx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Omg! Just kill me now, no in fact I might just come and kill you Jaimeandbree. Lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Soozi said:


> That's how I got it! Yay! Xxx


Well done Soozi!


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Stop lying, it was Frankey lol.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Omg! Just kill me now, no in fact I might just come and kill you Jaimeandbree. Lol


Haha come on now some of yours have been really hard!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I know I'm just peeved I didn't come up with that one lol


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Haha come on now some of yours have been really hard!


I know I'm just peeved I didn't come up.with that one. 
Edit oops!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Right come on time for some others to have a go and make some up, you've seen how it's done!


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

An easy one


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Barney!


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Yaay


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Couple of cats








And


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

The Cat Hotel said:


>


Um... Wind...hard!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Um... Wind...hard!


Gust...tough - do we have a Gustave?!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Couple of cats
> View attachment 229476
> 
> And
> ...


Not a clue off the top of my head!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It's now becoming like Catchphrase, Charades and Countdown conundrum rolled into one! Blimey!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> Couple of cats
> View attachment 229476
> 
> And
> ...


Is Simba one of these?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Is Simba one of these?


I though Simba but couldn't work out the Noel bit!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Soozi you should make some up!!'


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Couple of cats
> View attachment 229476
> 
> And
> ...


As for the first one - helter skelter, chute, slide, wheeee!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> @Soozi you should make some up!!'


I mostly use my phone Hun! and it's not great for uploading the piccies! I use my computer for that. XXX


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

ahh, good ole windhard... No, no its not wind hard haha
Here it is again


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Simbal noel lol
're the lad on the helter skelter I grew up with that cartoon. Don't tell me I'm the eldest here.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Simbal noel lol
> 're the lad on the helter skelter I grew up with that cartoon. Don't tell me I'm the eldest here.


Um, well I don't recognise it! I was born in '85 but there are definitely older members than me!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

still no?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Give your brains a rest here's an easy one!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> View attachment 229481
> still no?


Never seen the lad before in me puff!!! Unless I was very little and don't remember! I'm more of the "Sharkey and George" generation


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Give your brains a rest here's an easy one!
> View attachment 229482
> View attachment 229483


Sophiebee!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm feeling really old now
It was jaime and his magic torch. Bummer.!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> I'm feeling really old now
> It was jaime and his magic torch. Bummer.!


A www was it my Jaime!

Sorry! Apparently it last aired in the late 70s  so before my time, but there are definitely older members than you on here


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Sophiebee!


YAY!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> A www was it my Jaime!
> 
> Sorry! Apparently it last aired in the late 70s  so before my time, but there are definitely older members than you on here


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> Here's an easy one
> 
> View attachment 229484
> View attachment 229485
> ...


Done that one yesterday...Keep up hun!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> View attachment 229488
> View attachment 229489
> View attachment 229491
> 
> ...


Ragdollsfriend! XXX


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Tigermoon and ragdolls friend


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Think it's nearly time! XXX


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

The last one for me tonight 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








+


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

idris said:


> Tigermoon and ragdolls friend


Correct!



Soozi said:


> Done that one yesterday...Keep up hun!
> View attachment 229494


Give us a break, I just joined the game. :Joyful


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> The last one for me tonight
> 
> View attachment 229497
> View attachment 229498
> ...


@ShelybellyandTeamC !!! 

Let's pick up again tomorrow


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Evening ladies, just got in so have missed all the fun..... Quick easy one before bedtime


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Glad you got this one







night night x
Ill.stay up for.the last.one lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Shellybelly....???? bloody 'ell can't remember my brain is stewed!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Mummy to Rasta lol
Have we got a cat called bob?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

idris said:


> Mummy to Rasta lol


No.....This member hasn't been around for a few months but has a very distinctive username


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> Mummy to Rasta lol
> Have we got a cat called bob?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

do you want a clue?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> No.....This member hasn't been around for a few months but has a very distinctive username


I've only been here a couple of months, I know it seems longer sorry!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Evening ladies, just got in so have missed all the fun..... Quick easy one before bedtime
> View attachment 229501
> View attachment 229502


@egyptianreggae


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> @egyptianreggae


Yaaaaah!!!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> do you want a clue?


Pretty please with sprinkles on top

Edit There I go slow typing again


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

idris said:


> Pretty please with sprinkles on top


too late it's been got  night, night x


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Night night x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It's 4 in the morning and I've just put my lot to bed (Inc 99 year old Nanny) caught up on the name game and can't believe I've missed all the fun! Gutted

Can't wait to get back to brain freeze!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

@oliviarussian Egyptian Reggae was an easy one  I would have got that!  But I was in the land of Zzzzzzzzzzzzz



huckybuck said:


> It's 4 in the morning and I've just put my lot to bed (Inc 99 year old Nanny) caught up on the name game and can't believe I've missed all the fun! Gutted
> 
> Can't wait to get back to brain freeze!


You're up early @huckybuck  or you just going to bed?

Awww bless your Nanny   fantastic age


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice and easy one for the early birds!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Another one for anyone up and about early (I've just fed the cats but as it's Sunday off back to bed for a snooze!)

This one is a pair of cats. I suspect their slave will get this immediately so let the others have a ponder!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> Another one for anyone up and about early (I've just fed the cats but as it's Sunday off back to bed for a snooze!)
> 
> This one is a pair of cats. I suspect their slave will get this immediately so let the others have a ponder!
> 
> ...


is it Bunty and Topper ??


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Nice and easy one for the early birds!
> View attachment 229516
> View attachment 229517


Ziggy and Luna ??


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

So there are some advantages to being up this early - Bunty and Topper!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Good morning lovelies 
A gentle Sunday morning brain crunch

Two people and two cats























































I'm not sure how to make the little pictures bigger these are full size


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Ziggy and Luna ??


No it's a username not cats but.... Not so far away


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@ZiggysSlave whoop! Go me ,go me!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> No it's a username not cats but.... Not so far away


I was close, not close enough 



idris said:


> @ZiggysSlave whoop! Go me ,go me!


Yay!! 

Well done Idris :Facepalm


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

idris said:


> Good morning lovelies
> A gentle Sunday morning brain crunch
> 
> Two people and two cats
> ...


My brain hurts again!! 

Pics are a better size


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes well done @sarahecp and @Jonescat it was the gorgeous Mr and Mrs T @Charity - darn I was hoping that one would be harder!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@idris your last one is @alixtaylor still working on the others!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> @idris your last one is @alixtaylor still working on the others!


Yay!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha this game is so much fun! Iv only guessed my own name though and two others lol must try harder


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm absolutely loving this







by the way, come blackBerry season it's a definite for trying to duplicate


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

OK while I'm still working on Idris' last lot since my last one was clearly too easy for you ladies, here is one hopefully a little harder!

A trio of cats




























And



















And



















And can someone please tell me how to make the images smaller they are taking up too much room!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

If I put these on as well then that's plenty to be going on with whilst I make Sunday lunch
Pair of cats.









h


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

A cat called bugsy perhaps?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Oooh missed so many good ones!
I'm with idris on bugsy, but the other two no idea.
idris #2 Bagpuss?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

ooh, and one of your previous ones idris, MunchkinPie.
I'm trying to make some up, but cannot for the life of me manage to piece any together without them being so obvious.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

ive been lurking around this post thinking i will get the next one, i definitely will get the next one, how many have i got....none! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> ooh, and one of your previous ones idris, MunchkinPie.
> I'm trying to make some up, but cannot for the life of me manage to piece any together without them being so obvious.


Oooh well done I was totally stumped by that one!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Person:





























Cat:















Apologies for the sizes, no idea how to change them!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Yay ! It was the artist munch, someone's kin, and a really rather lovely pie.








Oh! And one of these for bagpus as well


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Person:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll let someone else answer these ones as we did very similar ones on the other thread the other day before we created a separate thread for the game


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

This







isn't one by the way, this was just me having a dance in the kitchen


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

oooooo is the cat heathcliff @gatsby


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Cat:















Username:





















- D


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yay!! It is Heathcliff!!! @ShelybellyandTeamC


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Come on guys, someone needs to work out Bugsy's two companions!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@JaimeandBree They are toughies, the closest i can get to them making sense is hi-m-doll and elf-stop!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@JaimeandBree Alfred?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

And you still have this pair of cats









And this h


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Pixidot?
Edit actually has to be alfred


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> @JaimeandBree They are toughies, the closest i can get to them making sense is hi-m-doll and elf-stop!


Oooh - hi-m-doll, very warm!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> @JaimeandBree Alfred?


The gorgeous Aelfred!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> And you still have this pair of cats
> View attachment 229560
> 
> 
> And this h


Second one Little H?!

No clue on the first, is the one clue a pair of cats?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Cat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First one is Roman!

Second one Blue something- Blue Cordelia?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@gatsby the cats Roman


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Second one Little H?!
> 
> No clue on the first, is the one clue a pair of cats?


Yes the one clue is a pair of cats, I might look at things differently being a bit








But it screams these two cats to me.

Oh yes and







for little h

P.s I'd go for a cig if I were you


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@JaimeandBree @idris Yup, Roman is correct. Nope not Blue cordelia.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@idris Is it the spotties?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

I was gonna say moomin, but now you're saying it's two cats i have absolutely no idea!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> @idris Is it the spotties?


No but your getting close I think.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Let me know when you give in and I will put you out of your misery lol


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Username:























Username:







and


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Second one is @Cookieandme @gatsby !!!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@JaimeandBree Yup!!! Cookieandme it is!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Jiskefet ?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Jiskefet ?


Oooh well done!

I was thinking Screw-Manuel-Boba Fett - that can't be right!:Hilarious

Still don't get the first bit - the screw? (Not a DIY fan!)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> No but your getting close I think.


Is it Rosso and Bruno? Kind of looks like their pic in the caption comp!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Is it Rosso and Bruno? Kind of looks like their pic in the caption comp!


No you need to take my advice and go for a Sig (oops! cig)


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Oooh well done!
> 
> I was thinking Screw-Manuel-Boba Fett - that can't be right!:Hilarious
> 
> Still don't get the first bit - the screw? (Not a DIY fan!)


I don't get the jis bit either lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> No you need to take my advice and go for a Sig (oops! cig)


Gaaaah!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

.







look at it . Lovely grey cat, lovely ginger cat, wrapped around each other like yin and yang?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Luna and Vivi!

It would help if I could see sigs on my phone


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Well done @idris! Jis (type of screwdriver head)-que-fett!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Still this one to get!


gatsby said:


> Username:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

0


JaimeandBree said:


> Luna and Vivi!
> 
> It would help if I could see sigs on my phone


Aww I'm Sorry you might get this then


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I will.do my very best to be less triksy in the future.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Very clever @idris , should have guessed luna by the moon, duh!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Usernames: 1















2:


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Cat:















Username:


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Polski?



gatsby said:


> Usernames: 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yup @Samara ! Well done!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Another one for anyone up and about early (I've just fed the cats but as it's Sunday off back to bed for a snooze!)
> 
> This one is a pair of cats. I suspect their slave will get this immediately so let the others have a ponder!
> 
> ...


Thank you J&B. I named Bunty after the comic which I had as a girl but I had totally forgotten there was a comic called Topper so that's really weird that I ended up calling him after a comic as well. :Happy


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@gatsby the last one is @MCWillow ! Love the sons


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@JaimeandBree That it is! Absolutely adore SOA, so sad it's finished.

I must get back to my paperwork this thread has me distracted, can't wait to see what others come up with!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok here are a few more cats, all PF favourites but not from the same household this time!










And



















And










What better way to spend a very rainy Sunday!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Is one @Bluefluffybirmans ? This is great fun but I'm woeful so far lol


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yaaaay, well done @Azriel391 !!! You gots it right!! Blue-Fluffy (the unicorn is 'so FLUFFY she's gonna die')-Bir (Bird -D)- Mans !


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@JaimeandBree Think i got them all, but will let someone else have a go!! The second one is very clever, that's if i'm on the right track!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well done @Azriel391!!! I was flummoxed by that one!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Ok here are a few more cats, all PF favourites but not from the same household this time!
> 
> View attachment 229592
> 
> ...


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh oh @JaimeandBree is the second one one of the spotties .... Annalis (sp)


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Huckleberry hound? Now who's picking old cartoons

And another good way to spend a rainy afternoon is to go out and pick Japanese Knottweed and nettles. Just got back,  nettle soup and snottweed crumble (kids name for it) for supper.:Vomit lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Oh oh @JaimeandBree is the second one one of the spotties .... Annalis (sp)


Yay, it's Annelis @Susan M !

For anyone who didn't get it, the pictures were Anne Boleyn and a Fleur de Lis


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member 





























all of it is one person.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

gatsby said:


> 1 Username
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And another one!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

@gatsby is one Sheldon ?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@Azriel391 nope not Sheldon!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

The mind boggles @idris !


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@idris Minkymadam? that was a toughie, was gonna do one earlier but it involved an airer and a tin of spam.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

gatsby said:


> @idris Minkymadam? that was a toughie, was gonna do one earlier but it involved an airer and a tin of spam.


Min key mad ham it was, well done !


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

idris said:


> Member
> View attachment 229607
> View attachment 229608
> 
> ...


Second Island yuck Zombie?



gatsby said:


> And another one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ear Li No Jo ?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol @huckybuck ! 2 are spot on!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Someone still has to get this one out of my last batch! (It's a cat)


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@JaimeandBree Archie?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> @JaimeandBree Archie?


Nope 

I hope someone recognises this building and then makes the leap cos' I was quite proud of it


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Nope
> 
> I hope someone recognises this building and then makes the leap cos' I was quite proud of it


what city is it in?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Completely stumped @JaimeandBree


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> what city is it in?


London


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Victoria?
Albert?

Nope just realised the entrance not the same!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> London


This is driving me crazy cos it looks so familiar but can't think what it is, we need more clues.... What part of London?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> This is driving me crazy cos it looks so familiar but can't think what it is, we need more clues.... What part of London?


Millbank, according to Wikipedia


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Its Thames House but I don't think we have a member by that name or one called Mi5


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Polski said:


> Its Thames House but I don't think we have a member by that name or one called Mi5


No, but you're on the right track just take it a little further!

Oh and it's a cat's name not a member's name


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> No, but you're on the right track just take it a little further!
> 
> Oh and it's a cat's name not a member's name


Neo, its home to the NIO too Is there a Neo on here? I don't think anyone has called their cat security services so NEO is my best guess


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Do we have a cat called river


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Is it SPOOKS?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Mika?

oooh i think @Charity has it!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Charity said:


> Is it SPOOKS?


Hooray! Yes it is the magnificent Spooks! Good teamwork there guys!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Charity said:


> Is it SPOOKS?


You beat me to it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

I guess I don't have a clue how to play this...how do you get spooks from Thames house?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Polski said:


> I guess I don't have a clue how to play this...how do you get spooks from Thames house?


Because Thames House is the home of MI5 and spies are called Spooks like the TV programme. It was a very clever clue


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Yay, it's Annelis @Susan M !
> 
> For anyone who didn't get it, the pictures were Anne Boleyn and a Fleur de Lis


I've been reading these, absolutely hopeless! I didn't even get my own cat lol!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Charity said:


> spies are called Spooks


Learn something new everyday, I don't watch TV so never heard of the programme


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I've got about 3 out of all of them. You lot are much too clever for me


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

OK easier one.....name of a cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> OK while I'm still working on Idris' last lot since my last one was clearly too easy for you ladies, here is one hopefully a little harder!
> 
> A trio of cats
> 
> ...


As we didn't quite manage to bring this one together earlier and it's now several pages back I'll just confirm it was Heimdall (We got as far as "Hi-M-Doll" ), Aelfred and Bugsy, @Jonescat 's lovely trio


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Another cat


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

And another cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> And another cat
> View attachment 229645


Wiggins?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Wiggins?


Too easy?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Another cat
> View attachment 229643


Not entirely sure but Wolfgang?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Not entirely sure but Wolfgang?


Yes, CCCs gorgous Wolfgang


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Yes, CCCs gorgous Wolfgang


I knew the cat just wasn't 100% on the pic but it's Mozart isn't it?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> I knew the cat just wasn't 100% on the pic but it's Mozart isn't it?


Yes, one more to get and you get a medal!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Yes, one more to get and you get a medal!


The other one has me stumped at the minute!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

gatsby said:


> Username





gatsby said:


> Cat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gatsby said:


> Username
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last chance guesses before i reveal!!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

That's supposed to be easy @olivirussian ? lol.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Last chance guesses before i reveal!!


Afraid I've no clue on either of these!

I recognise the guy from Modern Family but neither his real name or character name seem to fit!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

gatsby said:


> That's supposed to be easy @olivirussian ? lol.


Depends on your age........very famous team of comedians, TV shows, films etc


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Oooh @oliviarussian Monty?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

gatsby said:


> Oooh @oliviarussian Monty?


Yaaaaaaah!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

1: shell + mitch - chellemich
2: sim + bah (sheep's bah and bah humbug) - simba ( forgotten who's kitty that is, sorry)
3: Dahl (roald) + li (jet)+ ban+ jo (brand) - dallybanjo


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Oooh @oliviarussian Monty?


Darn, is it a Monty Python reference? I like the Pythons but probably a bit young to know all the references!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> Darn, is it a Monty Python reference? I like the Pythons but probably a bit young to know all the references!


Opening credits


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Opening credits


Ah ok that explains it I think I've only seen a few of the films not Flying Circus!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

@idris is it @canuckjill ? UOTE="idris, post: 1064156028, member: 1422432"]Member
View attachment 229664
View attachment 229665
View attachment 229666
[/QUOTE]
@I


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry still not got quotes sorted in new format


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@Azriel391 well done ! one of these for you


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> @Azriel391 well done ! one of these for you
> View attachment 229689


Mmmmm just the ticket  thank you


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Last one before bed or for you ponder in the wee sma' oors...

Member


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmmm I think there is a springerpete but not springer boris hmmmm


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Member
> View attachment 229693
> View attachment 229694


Satori? (Sat - Tory)


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

imeandBree said:


> Last one before bed or for you ponder in the wee sma' oors...
> 
> Member
> 
> ...


Is this @Sacremist


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Sacremist ? Easy peesy lemon squeesy lol some get got too quick, you do a lot of preparing it and then someone just gets it right off . Sigh!

Pooh! In the time it took me to type that lot someone nipped in and stole my thunder as well a someone getting mine lol


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Satori? (Sat - Tory)


I thought the dog would put you off, I love Borris deep down. He's fab.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> I thought the dog would put you off, I love Borris deep down. He's fab.


I only got it because I was about to do a very similar post for the same member!

Boris is a riot


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> I only got it because I was about to do a very similar post for the same member!
> 
> Boris is a riot


Night night sweetie x


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> I thought the dog would put you off, I love Borris deep down. He's fab.


Nodding ruefully , duly put off by the dog


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

OK definitely going to bed after this (rainy Sunday followed by bank holiday Monday = one too many glasses of red for JB )

Very proud of these next three so @idris if you get them straightaway I swear...:Arghh


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Member


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Member


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Member














































Definitely showing my own generation with most of these references!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

May the 4th be with you







hoorah!

You put a lot of work in that last one girl! :Wideyed 
2/ pollypage?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Is the first one @Jonescat?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

The last one has me stumped ompus


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

[QUOIidris, post: 1064156272, member: 1422432"]The last one has me stumped ompus[/QUOTE]
Hmm I'ts v clever and in the small hours :Wideyed I think it might be me Idris!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

3/ @Azriel391 :Meh

The fourth is with me







.
Well done @JaimeandBree loved them 

Edit I got it just right after you had to amend my post quickly so as not to look a nitt coz I was gloating I got your name and you did not. Lol


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

[QUO="idris, post: 1064156281, member: 1422432"]3/ @Azriel391 :Meh

The fourth is with me
View attachment 229720
.
Well done @JaimeandBree loved them 

Edit I got it just right after you had to amend my post quickly so as not to look a nitt coz I was gloating I got yours and you did not. Lol[/QUOTE]

Lol gloat away  it was so good I almost didn't want to guess:Muted , brillant @JaimeandBree :Cat


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Easy cats








&


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

OTE="idris, post: 1064156298, member: 1422432"]Easy cats
View attachment 229721

&
View attachment 229722
[/QUOTE]
Gabby & Apache ?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Buffie....and Arizona239 (member that I just made up)


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Azriel391 said:


> OTE="idris, post: 1064156298, member: 1422432"]Easy cats
> View attachment 229721
> 
> &
> View attachment 229722


Gabby & Apache ?[/QUOTE]
Nope


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Jonescat said:


> Buffie....and Arizona239 (member that I just made up)


We got that one I think , us rail 3 9 1


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well gosh darn it you got that last one quicker than I thought! Yes you've guessed them all correctly


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

The first one Daario?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> The first one Daario?


You guessing mine ? If so no!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> You guessing mine ? If so no!


Haha the pic is very small but I thought it was Daario from Game of Thrones!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

No think big film. Lots of hotties in armour


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@idris Hector from Troy!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

gatsby said:


> @idris Hector from Troy!


Hector yay !


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww you just got there before me!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

I clearly do not have the mindset for these things - the only one I thought I got was Colliebarmy - which turned out to be Satori ... especially as it wasn't even a collie. The "barmy" was right on the nail though


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

You've made my brain hurt :Wacky I can't keep up with you speedy lot 

Here's an easy one for you.

3 cats


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

[QTE="sarahecp, post: 1064156700, member: 1292836"]You've made my brain hurt :Wacky I can't keep up with you speedy lot 

Here's an easy one for you.

3 cats 

View attachment 229761


View attachment 229762


View attachment 229763
[/QUOTE]
Is It Rupert, Milo & millie ?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> [QTE="sarahecp, post: 1064156700, member: 1292836"]You've made my brain hurt :Wacky I can't keep up with you speedy lot
> 
> Here's an easy one for you.
> 
> ...


Is It Rupert, Milo & millie ?[/QUOTE]

It sure is


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> Member
> 
> View attachment 229747
> View attachment 229748
> ...


Hmmm random but Is it Bingolitle


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Is It Rupert, Milo & millie ?


It sure is  [/QUOTE]
Yay


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Azriel391 said:


> Hmmm random but Is it Bingolitle


Nope!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

As far as I can see there are only two outstanding
That's the other one with hector this one









And this one a member






























Oh and ill add this one for gratuitous good measure, member.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@idris no idea about the first one, the second one sarahecp?


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> As far as I can see there are only two outstanding
> That's the other one with hector this one
> View attachment 229775
> 
> ...


Ooohhh good guess Gatsby for second one


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@sarahecp it was yay!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

The lovely hector and inca it.was too


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Member:






















Member:


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I think the second one is the very popular member bubblesclefeelear ,I know I hang on their every word. Lol


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

gaty said:


> Member:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second one @bluecordelia


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> I think the second one is the very popular member bubblesclefeelear ,I know I hang on their every word. Lol


ROFL there are some great ideas for new names coming out of this thread


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Is the first one @Summ3rain ?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Lols, @idris was very close !! Well done @Azriel391 . Tried to be sneaky with the blowing bubbles instead of my go to boyband blue!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia God's Damn it, of course it was. Tut


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Well done again @Azriel391 !! You're on a roll. Will have to try and think up some more!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

username


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Flummoxed with this one


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Missed these last few as I've been out, also flummoxed by the last one!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

A bolt of lightening strikes my sad and empty brain 
@vivien


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> A bolt of lightening strikes my sad and empty brain
> @vivien


OOoh, brilliant!!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> A bolt of lightening strikes my sad and empty brain
> @vivien


Genius !!! Well done @idris


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> OOoh, brilliant!!!


It is brilliant








I was looking at oldien, pinkien, routien , numberien, even shadowien,lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> It is brilliant
> View attachment 229805
> 
> I was looking at oldien, pinkien, routien , numberien, even shadowien,lol


Yep I was going down the Route 66 route!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

By the way this is all going to stand us in good stead for clue setting when Secret Santa time rolls around again! 

*Slaps self for mentioning Santa in May*:Muted


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaImeandBree said:


> Yep I was going down the Route 66 route!!!


LOL I was In bingo too!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> By the way this is all going to stand us in good stead for clue setting when Secret Santa time rolls around again!
> 
> *Slaps self for mentioning Santa in May*:Muted


No slappies, smoochy smoochies, I'm a Christmas nut , what's this secret Santa that you play at Christmas pretty please.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

QUOTE="JaimeandBree, post: 1064157038, member: 1408862"]By the way this is all going to stand us in good stead for clue setting when Secret Santa time rolls around again! 

*Slaps self for mentioning Santa in May*:Muted[/QUOTE]
isn't it though


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> No slappies, smoochy smoochies, I'm a Christmas nut , what's this secret Santa that you play at Christmas pretty please.


Oooh Idris, we do Secret Santa for the kitties! You sign up and get assigned a household to buy presents for! Last year you could do two households max and receive two parcels in return. It is incredible amounts of fun and most people leave clues in the parcels to their identity.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> LOL I was In bingo too!!


Yup - clickety click, 66!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Oooh Idris, we do Secret Santa for the kitties! You sign up and get assigned a household to buy presents for! Last year you could do two households max and receive two parcels in return. It is incredible amounts of fun and most people leave clues in the parcels to their identity.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-sign-up.377715 hopefully a link for you idris , but I'm not fab at these , super great fun ! And SS sherlock lots of fun too


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

And then ......http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-received-thread.385435/


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-sign-up.377715 hopefully a link for you idris , but I'm not fab at these , super great fun ! And SS sherlock lots of fun too


You and I had great fun playing Sherlock and Watson last year!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> You and I had great fun playing Sherlock and Watson last year!


That we did JB  I really enjoyed that part as well as the shopping , oh and the unwrapping ....... all of it really , let's hope Idris is in this year and we can sleuth together


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry ladies I was lost in secret Santa threads there for a while. I put 9 christmas trees up in this house, I'm glad mischief will be a lot older than he is now when it comes around .


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Azriel391 said:


> That we did JB  I really enjoyed that part as well as the shopping , oh and the unwrapping ....... all of it really , let's hope Idris is in this year and we can sleuth together


I could always be Moriarty and put you all on the wrong track. Mwwwahhhaha!

Edit: there are still two of mine you haven't got btw.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> Sorry ladies I was lost in secret Santa threads there for a while. I put 9 christmas trees up in this house, I'm glad mischief will be a lot older than he is now when it comes around .


9 :Woot:Wideyed LOL I thought that where you were  darn this new format can we have a reminder pls


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

This one


idris said:


> Member
> View attachment 229796
> View attachment 229797
> View attachment 229799
> ...


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

And this one, a member


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> Member
> View attachment 229796
> View attachment 229797
> View attachment 229799
> ...


Brain freeze can we have a clue ?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

The picture of muscles is distracting you isn't it 
A clue hmmmm! Well it's not the muscles you should be looking at. And this person has one cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm rubbish at guessing tonight but have made up another one for you! (I'm better at making them up than guessing them!)

Answers on a postcard by the end of Game of Thrones please . It's a member


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Does this help


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

A clue hmmmm! Well it's not the muscles you should be looking at. And this person has one cat[/QUOTE]
Blimey!!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Does this help
> View attachment 229845


Are you deliberately trying to distract us now?!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Are you deliberately trying to distract us now?!


My thoughts exactly!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

This one







and this one







have something in common and that thing is the first part of the members name simples :Happy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Jeano1471

??????

Way hey I'm back in the game!!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yay think I've got it @idris ...... is it @Jeano1471 ?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

She turns up and she scores


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> @Jeano1471
> 
> ??????
> 
> Way hey I'm back in the game!!!


Ooohhhhhh pipped to the post !!! Well done @huckybuck


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> And this one, a member
> View attachment 229828


Not a scooby on this one , crater, breacons, clay tip , cornwall ..... harrumph ....HB & JB any ideas?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Azriel391 you get one too as that was so very close


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lake tarn pond - I'm lost too!!!


As for J&Bs sample bottlle….


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

This







and this








Same place as the other one in wales


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> Azriel391 you get one too as that was so very close
> View attachment 229860


Aww thanks


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Snowdonia? Breacons ...


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

It looks like a bottle of iodine to me hmmm!

How many members have the name of a mountain in Wales ?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Snowdon?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Snowdon?


No!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> It looks like a bottle of iodine to me hmmm!
> 
> How many members have the name of a mountain in Wales ?


You're on the right lines, not iodine though!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Did you know there are 187 mountains in wales - still can't work them out!!!

http://www.walkingenglishman.com/mountainswales.html


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Do I sound like I'm getting a bit tetchy lol I wonder why .


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

ROFL @huckybuck it's @idris in fact PMSL xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> You're on the right lines, not iodine though!!!


Hmmm not Iodine ........


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hallelujah brothers and sisters







￼azriel


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Sorry Idris, geography is not my strong suit!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Back to o level chemistry….bromine?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/schools/gcsebitesize/science/add_ocr_pre_2011/periodic_table/group7rev1.shtml

Got it!!

Bromine Emperor Dimple T


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Back to o level chemistry….bromine?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/schools/gcsebitesize/science/add_ocr_pre_2011/periodic_table/group7rev1.shtml
> 
> ...


Well... You're a tad closer but no!:Hilarious


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@Britt


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> @Britt


Yes!!! I even included a massive clue within the clue if you were paying attention!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't want you to think I'm not joining in but I just need time to think!  xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Groaaannnn, "Answers on a postcard"


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> Hallelujah brothers and sisters
> View attachment 229864
> ￼azriel


Too funny , gonna show my age hugely now but when I see Idris I think Ivor the Engine ....... welssh but not a mountain!!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

You've had me mooching through four pages, where is the clue within a clue?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Azriel391 said:


> Too funny , gonna show my age hugely now but when I see Idris I think Ivor the Engine ....... welssh but not a mountain!!!!!


I loved Jones the steams accent.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> You've had me mooching through four pages, where is the clue within a clue?
> View attachment 229866


Look closer at the t shirt!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Back to page 35 I go again


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> I loved Jones the steams accent.


Quick nip to you tube ....pppssshhhhttcoff pppssshhhttcoff  they don't makem like they used to LOL


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Well done @idris for guessing Vivien!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok so @JaimeandBree you know the other night when I threatened to kill you? Well now I really am , reservoir dogs pooh and tigger  lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Ok so @JaimeandBree you know the other night when I threatened to kill you? Well now I really am , reservoir dogs pooh and trigger  lol


I thought it was quite brilliant myself (and I really want that t shirt)


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

I had no idea who they were


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WINNIE-THE-...ns-WHITE-Small-to-XXL-Available-/171495989810



JaimeandBree said:


> I thought it was quite brilliant myself (and I really want that t shirt)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WINNIE-THE-...ns-WHITE-Small-to-XXL-Available-/171495989810


Oooh I may just have to buy that!

It's Pulp Fiction though @idris let's not muddle up our Tarantino!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

oh I may just have to buy that!


Yay I'll recognise you at the London meet up in that JB


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Quite right :Shy


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm loving that link to the secret Santa thread, there's a list in it that's giving me inspiration for here :Happy


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> oh I may just have to buy that!
> 
> Yay I'll recognise you at the London meet up in that JB


I possibly wouldn't wear it for a day out in London  I like over sized t shirts to sleep in


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok last one from me for tonight 
Member


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Ok last one from me for tonight
> Member
> View attachment 229868
> View attachment 229869
> ...


@idris you make my head hurt!:Inpain


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

idris said:


> Ok last one from me for tonight
> Member
> View attachment 229868
> View attachment 229869
> ...


@carly87


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I thought you would get this in a flash.

Edit @Azriel391 yay! New I should not have mentioned the secret Santa thread


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Right must away to try and zzzzz, thank you this is lots of fun xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Night night x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I got as far as Rolls-Li-[blank]-sin! I told you I'm much better at setting than guessing!

@Azriel391 you're a champ, well done!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I don't want you to think I'm not joining in but I just need time to think!  xxx


Same here lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Do we have any more outstanding to be guessed? I think all mine were solved.

Sitting at my desk at work during my lunch hour dreaming up some to do tonight - not sad at all!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

No I think we are all cleared out, just having a quick sit down having tidied the devastation in sons room about to start on daughter's, ho hum it won't do its self.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

One to ponder this evening ​
Member


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Well I've got it but want to give others a chance (that sounds like a right scam lol)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Also a member


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Well I've got it but want to give others a chance (that sounds like a right scam lol)


You're too bloody quick lol!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cava14una 

I am NOT getting involved in this again!!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I see huck had no such scruples


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MoochH


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Cava14una
> 
> I am NOT getting involved in this again!!!!!


Well done!!! I thought that one would be harder you're all getting too good 

Why not HB is it because it takes over your life


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> MoochH


Yes!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> I see huck had no such scruples


Gotta be quick off the mark


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Member.
> View attachment 229944
> View attachment 229945
> View attachment 229946
> View attachment 229947


@Azriel391


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

idris said:


> I see huck had no such scruples


noun
1.
a moral or ethical consideration or standard that acts as a restrainingforce or inhibits certain actions.

Hmmmmm…. nope!



JaimeandBree said:


> Well done!!! I thought that one would be harder you're all getting too good
> 
> Why not HB is it because it takes over your life


As if PF wasn't enough!!!


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

My head hurts


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> @Azriel391


Aww poo !


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> noun
> 1.
> a moral or ethical consideration or standard that acts as a restrainingforce or inhibits certain actions.
> 
> ...


It is quite addictive :Wacky


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Aww poo !


I'm a fan of the books, the film was pretty crap though


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

No sequel either


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@go


idris said:


> Member
> View attachment 229950


@slartibartfast


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Member:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

AlterJ?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Member:


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@JaimeandBree Nope, but on the right track, well apart from the last clue.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Member:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Member:


Sacremist


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Member:


Night kitten...?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Member


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I am going to have to make them more trixy obviously


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yay, well done @JaimeandBree both right!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm completely and utterly stuck


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> I'm completely and utterly stuck


Success!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Success!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Irish harp also known as Clarsach????

Without fathoming out the rest is it anything like Clairescats?????


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Irish harp also known as Clarsach????
> 
> Without fathoming out the rest is it anything like Clairescats?????


Nope!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all , is it @Lyracollie ?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Irish harp also known as Clarsach????
> 
> Without fathoming out the rest is it anything like Clairescats?????


Last time I laughed this much it involved seven cat toilets. I've had to come upstairs hubby says I'm stopping him watching game of thrones.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

idris said:


> Last time I laughed this much it involved seven cat toilets. I've had to come upstairs hubby says I'm stopping him watching game of thrones.


You should see what I first came up with - all I could think of was the Northern Irish lager Harp and the ridiculous adverts in the early 90s.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Omg quick look at how many likes I've received
I am the beast
Edit forget it @smoking guns ruined my 666 by making it 667


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> Hi all , is it @Lyracollie ?


Yes! Well done you get a gold star!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmmmmm ..... @Ambera


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

idris said:


> Omg quick look at how many likes I've received
> I am the beast
> Edit forget it @smoking guns ruined my 666 by making it 667


Hahaha sozzzz


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Azriel391 said:


> Hmmmmm ..... @Ambera


No sorry!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

ribbon? @idris . No idea what else it could possibly be. You're too good at this game, my brain hurts.lol.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll give you a good clue when your back on , if no one gets it before then  @gatsby


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Been trying to work this out all night!!!! Arghhhhhh...


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Is it @Citrineblue?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Yay! Well done. Citrine b loo


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

How did i not get loo from the picture of the IPad, with a huge blooming elephant taking up most of the screen!? lols. Well done @Dumpling for getting that one, had me confuzzled.
Have we exhausted all the cat chat names now? 
Shall we venture onto other chats for names or are we still sticking to CC?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh goodness - please don't venture out of CC it's bad enough trying to guess these let alone people I don't know!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

The book with the elephant on the loo is called "who's on the loo" it was maximilian's fave a while back , I had to read it every night for about four months.
I don't know about moving on, what does everyone else think ? There are lots of different ways to depict names already done. I do think it needs to be cat based in some way.:Happy


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Ah right @idris , makes sense now, lol! 
Right a redo of old ones as well as trying to scrape up some new ones. Like @huckybuck says might be hard for people to take part if they're not used to names of others from around the forum.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@gatsby bet your like this now https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=1wFAamg1NfA


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Just takes me to the youtube homepage!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Aww it works for me  put in despicable me curse you tiny toilet. Lol


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

lmao, too funny!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Username:


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Username:


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Last one before i get fired!
Cat:


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

gatsby said:


> Member:


This one was Tab(button)-Ask-OG(Original Gangster). TabascoJee


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

gatsby said:


> This one was Tab(button)-Ask-OG(Original Gangster). TabascoJee


I gave up on it I'm sorry, was thinking about it this morning but no bolts of inspiration came my way.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

There are plenty of cats and members on cat chat we haven't done yet and no rule says we can't make up different clues for the ones we've already done 

I think most of us would have trouble guessing names of people who aren't regulars on cat chat!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Username:


 Off the top of my head I think this one might be @PetloverJo though I don't get the third clue


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@


JaimeandBree said:


> Off the top of my head I think this one might be @PetloverJo though I don't get the third clue


I think you might be right there pet love er (is it someone from ER) jo (Joanne)?
Well done you, if it's not ill be surprised.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Last one before i get fired!
> Cat:
> View attachment 230013


Blimey, I go away for a weekend and suddenly it's mayhem 

anyway, Shadow!?!?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm wondering if we have a cat called finney?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@JaimeandBree Well done! Petloverjo it is. Pet-Love-her (Joaquin Phoenix in the movie Her)-Jo
@Erenya Spot on with Etienne's Shadow. Shad (type of fish)- Ow.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

AwesomeCats?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@idris well done AwesomeCats it is! Ore-sum(41)-Cats


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm a bit of an amateur geologist you would not believe how many words I tried with a simple picture of a rock


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bingo little?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Bingo little?


Well done , I think we all need one of these tonight


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't do these lol I've got super greenslime exctasy


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Samara said:


> I can't do these lol I've got super greenslime exctasy


 Aww I'd like to follow a member called that lol


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Do people need a clue on this one?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

erm.... yup


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ecstasy is also known as something else and its not slime it a bit more primordial than that


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

idris said:


> Ecstasy is also known as something else and its not slime it a bit more primordial than that


Soozi!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Woooo hoooo! @Soozi it was the primordial that gave her away wasn't it  well done.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I Got Two! I Got Two! I Got Two!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

that's you dancing.


Erenya said:


> I Got Two! I Got Two! I Got Two!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

no, this is me!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Cat:


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Username:


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

mudgekin ?


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Moi :Cat


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

@idris lol, simultaneous posts


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

mudgekin said:


> @idris lol, simultaneous posts


I'm glad you got yourself


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yuppers!!! @idris @mudgekin both right!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

An easy one:


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm keeping my big gob shut


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Little moomin

I can do easy ones!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Cat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Baby Boy Einstein?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm playing spot the most obscure "similar" thread..

another rodent one from 2011 
and a sing song from 2008 :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yay! Success, Well done @huckybuck and @Erenya , Little Moomin and Einstein are correct!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Oooh is that a new addition to the forum @huckybuck ? I dread to think what might resurface, sometimes it's good to let a thread die.
It seems there have been tonnes of Name Games before, this one of course has been the best to date.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm sorely tempted to start a thread..what's the most obscure similar????


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol, go for it!! Should be interesting to see what comes up!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

May I offer a clue perhaps?


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Think we might be too busy oogling the 2nd pic


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think I could do with a clue as I may be going slightly off track with the crown jewels and six pack!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

The six pack onwards is a sum. So ######-#######=?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I've either got - 194 or -1 ?? Think I'm waaaayyyyyy off!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Well I've either got - 194 or -1 ?? Think I'm waaaayyyyyy off!!!!


Waaaaaayyy off sorry! What film have you got for the six pack lot.


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

dagger100????? why am I even trying this lol


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Samara said:


> dagger100????? why am I even trying this lol


Close but it's someone on cat chat.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't even tried to do the sum but it isn't dagny0823 is it?

ETA:- I'm too busy trying to teach myself how to crochet a tweed stitch to get my head around sums


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> I haven't even tried to do the sum but it isn't dagny0823 is it?
> 
> ETA:- I'm too busy trying to teach myself how to crochet a tweed stitch to get my head around sums


No! Lol @Samara was half right


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

blade100?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Yay ! Well done


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Member


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@idris shortandfurry?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Yay !


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Username:


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Username:


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Kitty:


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Username:


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

gatsby said:


> Kitty:


@Soozi liddy


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

@


gatsby said:


> Username:


I'm flummoxed by this one hmmm!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Well done, Liddy it is!
Clue: A different word used for some of the words written.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Pollypage ?
Jazzey ?
@gatsby


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Puppymadness ?


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Pollypage is correct!
Not sure whether to give you that one...lols, it's close enough, jazzye.
Well done.
Nope not Puppymadness.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Poop!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol, it's a puppy but what exactly.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Sharonbee?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Three members

1/
















2/









3/


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

2: citruspips?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Jiskefet said:


> 2: citruspips?


Yay!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SusanM? Have no idea who the bird in Paris is just hoping she's a Susan lol!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jayzee???

No idea why little baby kitty is J either!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> SusanM? Have no idea who the bird in Paris is just hoping she's a Susan lol!!!


It's SUSAN oooooooo! Have you never watched monsters vs aliens. It's too fab. You got that one by default but you still get one of these











huckybuck said:


> Jayzee???
> 
> No idea why little baby kitty is J either!!


You don't get that one, the baby kitty is mischief, there's absolutely nothing j like about him.
Edit if you click on him you get the full glory of how unutterably cute he was.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

sharonbee is correct!! well done @idris .

No idea what the kitty and bearded folk is, Mischief is absolutely adorable!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

gatsby said:


> sharonbee is correct!! well done @idris .
> 
> No idea what the kitty and bearded folk is, Mischief is absolutely adorable!


Thank you very much
Would you like a clue


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

@idris oooh yes please!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Username:


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ok so ignore the oober cutie smoochiness of HRH and go for the essence, and the hairy jaries are 2 not just 1 sharp dressed man.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't usually do these as they are beyond me ....duh!....but

RAGDOLLSFRIEND


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Username:


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

@chillminx


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yay @Charity Ragdolls friend it is! Well done!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Chillminx it is @Erenya ! Well done!


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

I am still absolutely none the wiser @idris . No one called @kittenbeards on PF.


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Kitty:















(so glad i had safe search on for this one)


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

gatsby said:


> I am still absolutely none the wiser @idris . No one called @kittenbeards on PF.


:Singing sharp dressed man:Singing


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Humphrey???


----------



## gatsby (Jul 7, 2012)

Yay, well done @JaimeandBree . Not sure people would get the GoT reference.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

gatsby said:


> Yay, well done @JaimeandBree . Not sure people would get the GoT reference.


 Luckily I'm a massive Thrones fan!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

idris said:


> 3/
> View attachment 230482
> View attachment 230483


This one was catzz mischief a cat and zz top. I feel like no one understands me. lol


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Two members
1/















2/


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Shall we try something a little different?

Which cat is this?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Shall we try something a little different?
> 
> Which cat is this?
> View attachment 230853


 Is that my Jaime lol?!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Is that my Jaime lol?!


Yes  shall we play this for a bit then


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Three more cat disguises
1/








2/









3/


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Is number one Meeko?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Yay well done
@buffie the first one was meeko


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

idris said:


> Yay well done
> @buffie the first one was meeko


I didn't see this but love the disguise,just as well you covered his identifying feature with the bow tie


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

idris said:


> Yes  shall we play this for a bit then


I'd recognise those mischievous eyes anywhere!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Is the last one Liddy?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Is the last one Liddy?


Yay well done @Soozi the lovely liddly it is. Now just the one in the middle left


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving your new game!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

You've all got to get this one before I post another lol


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The sun is reflecting off the iPad lol so can't see too well...is it Vivi?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> The sun is reflecting off the iPad lol so can't see too well...is it Vivi?


Nope


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What about Darwin?


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Nope


----------

